# New Paddle with Vairo Mud



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

Has anybody with the paddles tested them on the new Vario Mud? Just mixed some by hand today and it seems stiffer as far as the mixing goes, but nice and spreadable once mixed.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

They should work fine together. Just be sure to wash the paddle right away.

Rick


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

But has anybody tried it? 

I suppose if the paddle is strong enough to mix thinset or mortar or cement, it would be strong enough for this stuff too.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

Mixing vario with a paddle worked fine .just about the same as mixing hot mud.I just put water in the bucket an added vario to it as i mixed.It stayed workable at least 45 minutes.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

These mixers are by far the best on the market! You won't have any trouble mixing anything. You will want to clean it good everytime just to keep it like new. By far THE BEST you'll ever use!


----------

